# Buying Clothes in Mexico



## myhat

Where do you get your clothes when you are in Mexico? Are there any national store chains that are common?


----------



## miendo

That's one thing I really miss in the US now. It used to be that when we travelled to different states and went the the area malls, that the stores would be different from the ones in our town. Now they are all the same. and it's a shame. I hope that Mexico keeps its individuality for a long time and doesn't get homogenized like the states. It makes for interesting travel, even it just a couple of hundred miles.


----------



## Intercasa

In the higher end malls you'll have stores like Diesel as well as some other chain botique stores that sell fashionable clothes for the younger crowd. I buy most of my clothes in the US but Plaza Galerias in Guad has some nice stores so at times I go there.


----------



## brown241

Intercasa said:


> In the higher end malls you'll have stores like Diesel as well as some other chain botique stores that sell fashionable clothes for the younger crowd. I buy most of my clothes in the US but Plaza Galerias in Guad has some nice stores so at times I go there.


Liverpool Mall in Puerto Vallarta has the high end cloth lines.


----------



## Rodrigo84

That stuff is way too expensive in the malls, including Liverpool. My cousin used to take us over to the Sante Fe mall we have here and actually show us just how ridiculous the prices were compared to the U.S. Baby clothes/shoes are extraordinarily expensive compared to the U.S. and he'd often bring some back he'd gotten in the U.S. I often go to markets downtown. Walmart is probably the cheapest of the chains on clothes though some Mexicans chains do a decent job but a lot of the stuff falls apart.


----------



## Lauren5020

myhat said:


> Where do you get your clothes when you are in Mexico? Are there any national store chains that are common?


How far are you from the border?! I am in Monterrey (3 hours from Texas) and usually wait for a trip to McAllen or Laredo, Texas to buy clothes. Liverpool or Palacio de Hierro will sell high end brands at high prices! 
I just can't seem to find quality clothing for cheap prices, like in the States or Canada. Have you found Zara, pull and bear or Suburbia? Walmart is always an option.


----------



## Rodrigo84

There's not really a true bargain basement store. Even Suburbia has to have big sales, because they keep high prices.


----------



## joco69

Since I like casual cloth I have no problem finding it in Mexico at prices comparable to the States or Canada.
Highfashion cloth is available in similar stores like across the border but more expensive since imports are taxed higher here.
Wal-Mart has the George line like everywhere else, other chains have similar cloth, so do the local markets.
After 12 years in Mexico, I really do find everything that I am used to from cloth to food etc., one just has to get familiar with its environnement.


----------



## DUTCH

*Special Sizes*



myhat said:


> Where do you get your clothes when you are in Mexico? Are there any national store chains that are common?


Hi We live in Merida, and here you find everything, there are planty of litle factories that offer special sizes, and they can even taylor made what you like. Greetings


----------



## jlms

Chedrahui sells cheap clothes, some of them of reasonable quality.

Another old favourite is Suburbia.

In most towns in Mexico you just go downtown (centro) and you will find plenty of shops there, but now you also find lots in malls or even outlets.


----------



## RVGRINGO

There is an outlet mall on the highway extension of Lopes Mateos Sur, south of Guadalajara, and it is mostly clothing outlets; all the familiar brands. There is a food court and a multiplex cine, etc.


----------

